# 6.9 or 7.3 Diesel



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm going tomorrow to take a look at a 1985 or 86 f250 with a diesel. My question is what do you think will be in it. 6.9 or 7.3??? I know the 1989 had a 7.3??


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

definitely 6.9


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

6.9 was 83-87 7.3 came out in 88


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

my lord.

hands down 7.3psd.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BladeScape;873201 said:


> my lord.
> 
> hands down 7.3psd.


Ummmmm


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

It will be a 6.9, either a 3speed auto or 4speed manual. There are a few late 87 6.9's with 5speed's
Robert


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

cretebaby;873205 said:


> Ummmmm


Ummmm what?

You'd rather have the 6.9 obviously.

Different strokes for different folks.

I would never even think about buying a truck that old to plow with...let alone hiring someone with some beater to plow for me.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BladeScape;873217 said:


> Ummmm what?
> 
> You'd rather have the 6.9 obviously.
> 
> ...


DId you read the OP?

He wasn't asking what you would rather have.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

cretebaby;873219 said:


> DId you read the OP?
> 
> He wasn't asking what you would rather have.


Damn....I need some reading glasses. 

LOL.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

BladeScape;873221 said:


> Damn....I need some reading glasses.
> 
> LOL.


No just a 32inch flat screen monitor :laughing:


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am going with 6.9 :salute:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

rob_cook2001;873267 said:


> No just a 32inch flat screen monitor :laughing:


funny you mention that.

I'm gettin a 32" LCD on black friday for cheap as hell.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks Guys !!! I have a 02 but I was going to get this just for a back up rig. It has a 8 ft western on it.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

BladeScape;873302 said:


> funny you mention that.
> 
> I'm gettin a 32" LCD on black friday for cheap as hell.


Want to pick me one up to? my late 90's 16incher is about shot :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

These new fancy monitors you guys keep talking about. Are they available in color yet?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;873387 said:


> These new fancy monitors you guys keep talking about. Are they available in color yet?


Not in Maine.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;873390 said:


> Not in Maine.


Darn it all :realmad:


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

BladeScape;873201 said:


> my lord.
> 
> hands down 7.3psd.


no no...powerstrokes didnt get introduced till 95 i think. before that was the year of the 7.3 IDI...that stands for no turbo. id get a 351 before u get the turboless pig!


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I had a 92 or maybe a 93 that was a IDI


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

suzuki0702;874017 said:


> no no...powerstrokes didnt get introduced till 95 i think. before that was the year of the 7.3 IDI...that stands for no turbo. id get a 351 before u get the turboless pig!


My 94 IDI had a turbo. IDI...stands for indirect injection


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

cold_and_tired;874438 said:


> My 94 IDI had a turbo. IDI...stands for indirect injection


i was making a funny.ive never seen a idi that came from the factory with a turbo. but if u say so. so one year they made a turbocharged idi? interesting. are you sure it wasnt an aftermarket setup


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

suzuki0702;874017 said:


> no no...powerstrokes didnt get introduced till 95 i think. before that was the year of the 7.3 IDI...that stands for no turbo. id get a 351 before u get the turboless pig!


WATCH IT! idi stands for indirect injection,and i put 300,000 trouble free miles on my 92 F-250 7.3 idi.i would take another one in a heart beat.in fact dad has the truck now it still runs great,just body is falling off.makes a great farm truck.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

suzuki0702;874511 said:


> i was making a funny.ive never seen a idi that came from the factory with a turbo. but if u say so. so one year they made a turbocharged idi? interesting. are you sure it wasnt an aftermarket setup


one year only 94 IDI Turbo,Truck will have a fender emblom that says Turbo Diesel.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

yep we had 2 94 f350's nonpwerstroke with the factory turbo


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for correcting me! my buddy had a 93. ran like crap smoked more than him and was always in the shop.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

ford offered three diesels in 94,the idi non turbo,the idi with turbo,and the first year powerstroke.
ford majorly detuned the 94 idi turbo so the powerstroke would look better.a turbo idi would walk all over an early powerstroke with a little tuning of the injection pump.
the turbo set up used on the 94 idi was the ATS system.there was also two other kits avalible to turbo an idi,banks and hypermax,but the ats was the only factory system


----------

